
SaaS Acquisition Nightmare: Lawsuits, Hookers, Drugs, and Churn - jacobdpeters
https://blog.getlatka.com/saas-acquisition-mailtag/
======
anonymous_ch
An absurd lesson in acquisition due diligence.

